
Tokyo Station’s new guidance robot is extremely terrifying, pretty helpful - Ultramanoid
https://soranews24.com/2019/06/08/tokyo-stations-new-guidance-robot-is-extremely-terrifying-pretty-helpful%e3%80%90video%e3%80%91/
======
mgsouth
Rather ingenious head. It's translucent plastic, and they project a moving
face on it. Looks pretty good.

~~~
Ultramanoid
It is quite creepy. To me at least.

I wonder how children growing up with this sort of thing will think of human
interaction, and how it will differ from our generation in that regard.

